# Lancer's 1st Birthday!



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

It was happy birthday yesterday as Lancer turned 1

We've survived Lancer's first year. Mother Nature decided to open the spigot again yesterday so not a great picture time so the now pics were a week or so ago

Then






















































First swim at 16 weeks









Now:














































Happy Birthday , my wonderful boy


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Happy Bday Lancer!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lancer! I just love the pics of the two of them in the grass on a sunny day - simply beautiful! And I think I took that 3rd picture of him going down the ladder the first week you had him. No hesitation, even at a very young age!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lancer!! He has grown into a very handsome boy... you know, your dogs kind of look like twins! Haha.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lancer


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I just love the pics of the two of them in the grass on a sunny day - simply beautiful! And I think I took that 3rd picture of him going down the ladder the first week you had him. No hesitation, even at a very young age!


Yep, as well as this one which is one of my favorites from his first week home:












> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD... you know, your dogs kind of look like twins! Haha.


Yep, they get confused all the time, including folks who see both them quite a bit.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Lancer.* He was my favorite pup in the litter. 
Looks quite a bit like his mom, ( same pronounced eye brows and color), but maybe with Dad's head. 
The ball and water facination is absolutely coming thru mom's bloodline. I kind of doubled up on that with Grandpa Pedro, ( the "I can eat eight sprinklers in less than 30 seconds" dog), and Pira. lol. My apologies if you have had to replace large sections of your irrigation system... I know I have.










*Thanks Samuel for giving Lancer a wonderful home. *


























Mom says happy birthday too.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Samuel, Happy Birthday to your wonderful boy! 

I remember your postings after you brought him home (I think right around the 4th of July -- July 7th?) and I've been enjoying his wonderful self ever since!

What a joy to see all the love, caring and happiness in your family!

God's blessings!

Tanya


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy birthday, Lancer! What a cute puppy you were and what a handsome dog you are now!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Vandal*Happy Birthday Lancer.* He was my favorite pup in the litter.
> Looks quite a bit like his mom, ( same pronounced eye brows and color), but maybe with Dad's head.
> The ball and water facination is absolutely coming thru mom's bloodline. I kind of doubled up on that with Grandpa Pedro, ( the "I can eat eight sprinklers in less than 30 seconds" dog), and Pira. lol. My apologies if you have had to replace large sections of your irrigation system... I know I have.
> 
> ...


Hi Anne: Know I owe you some pics and an update









No problems with the at home irrigation- it was out of commission before Lancer came home and with our drought restrictions haven't bother with putting it together. And I took your advice-no hose play, we play with the water elsewhere!

He's a joy (and a challenge at times!) with the training. It's been a great journey so far with many more adventures to come!

Thank you, Anne, for producing such wonderful dogs and keeping the vision!

Thank you Tanya and Karin. Lancer says he hopes to see both of you, SO's and Xargos and Heidi on the 16th.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!

Happy Birthday Lancer


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww, Happy Birthday gorgeous boy! I remember those first few sets of pictures vividly. Its amazing how fast time flies









If Lancer is one, thats means there is another very special girl on this board turning one as well - havent seen her around much.

Anyway - Have an awesome weekend. Gia & Tilden send their best wishes as well!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Lancer! Great pics, they are gorgeous and do look alot alike! wow!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lancer. Great photos of a beautiful boy! 











(Compliments to Mom & Anne too...)

Congratulations to the whole family on surviving the first year.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lancer! I can't believe you're a year old already!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday Lancer, you're one handsome guy.


----------

